# What's your avatar?



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 13, 2018)

Post what exactly your avatar is, what it means, it's evolution if it had one, and potentially a higher-resolution version of it!

My avatar:
The first incarnation.




Basically a badly-drawn GameCube logo. FYI, I have never owned a GameCube, it just came to me on the spur of the moment, but I have enjoyed some of it's games, and it's a very cool console.
However, soon I took it up a notch. I had @BEACHBUM turn it into a shitty version of that "new avy trend" in his thread.



(yes, the image originally lacked an Alpha Channel)
Soon I found @smileyhead's Mustache Thread and couldn't resist, so I had her put a mustache on it.




Finally, I figured that if I was already gonna put some shitty dead memes on it, I had to go the whole way, and created this monstrosity:



And, now, I decided to put a QR code (the QR is simply the string "SirNapkin1334") in the background.



Yet another update! I've decided to change the QR code in the background to my new favorite color, #6c00ff.



I thickened the lines to make it contrast more.



And that was the evolution of my avatar!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2018)

My avatar is me as an antropomorphic cat.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 13, 2018)

My avatar is my avatar is my avatar is my avatar...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 13, 2018)

Me and my wife. I’m the taller one.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 13, 2018)

My character. drawn by a friend of mine





 <-- Original by me


Spoiler: original design here










And this is what my friend drew for me.. for funsies of course, we traded!



Spoiler: my avvy full sized


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 13, 2018)

Used to have a fursona, but changed it back to Sonic both as a homage to my old name being a reference to Sonic CD, and the fact that I've started to grow sick of my 'sona.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 13, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Used to have a fursona, but changed it back to Sonic both as a homage to my old name being a reference to Sonic CD, and the fact that I've started to grow sick of my 'sona.


sick of your fursona, or just having a fursona in general.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 13, 2018)

Some character from a really obscure game


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 13, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> sick of your fursona, or just having a fursona in general.


Mine in specific. I don't mind having one, but I'm not too fond of any of the variations I've used.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Mine in specific. I don't mind having one, but I'm not too fond of any of the variations I've used.


i've had to go through a couple of redesigns before i came at a resting point for mine


as for my profile picture, idk, just some shit i found on the starbound steam workshop lmao


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 13, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> i've had to go through a couple of redesigns before i came at a resting point for mine
> 
> 
> as for my profile picture, idk, just some shit i found on the starbound steam workshop lmao


Yeah, mine was generic at first, then I changed it up to something I got used to. Did look eerily similar to an old friend's sona, though, so I redesigned it once more, and never got used to the color scheme I went with. Dunno if I'll do much more with it now, I don't even really have any furry friends these days so it's no big deal.


----------



## Viri (Apr 13, 2018)

A question mark.


----------



## caitsith2 (Apr 13, 2018)

Umi Ryuuzaki, drawn for me by Twitch streamer AnimatedHero92. It was originally black and white, and I applied some coloring myself to it.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 13, 2018)

My avatar is butter than your avatar


----------



## Dust2dust (Apr 13, 2018)

My avatar is MAD magazine's well-known Alfred E. Neuman, but not some random pic acquired off the internet.  It is the result of running a home computer BASIC program printout (Atari version) published in issue #258, October 1985, in the glory days of the home computers (Atari 800, Commodore 64, and all the others). The type-in program was run on an emulator (Altira) and I took a screenshot of the result.  That issue #258 was mocking the computer business model at the time, and the type-in listing was making fun of Compute! magazine's type-in programs.  You can read the entire issue online here. Pretty funny if you remember that era.


----------



## TGLaw (Apr 13, 2018)

Nagi from Xenoblade Chronicles X. Second best character in the game, next to H.B.


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 13, 2018)

My avatar is Kuwanger, pixel drawn by me.  I think my pixel-drawn Metroid chess set looks better.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 13, 2018)

Space Pirate Captain Harlock. (@smileyhead added a mustache)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 13, 2018)

A very, very dead meme


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 13, 2018)

Well the avatar is the most iconic card in a Hanafuda card deck, which was Nintendo's first product. And they still make it.


----------



## Plstic (Apr 13, 2018)

combo of this and persona 4


----------



## ThoD (Apr 13, 2018)

Mine is Nayuta Kani from the post-ending filler page of the first chapter of the Imouto Sae Ireba Ii. manga.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2018)

It's just Johan Liebert reflecting on the saltyness of the temps.
It means that even a genius serial killer has time to contemplate the world around him, while sipping some good yet salty coffee. 
Of course if you are going to reflect, you shouldn't forget your tin foil hat, that way you can be sure those reflections are yours, and not waved to your brain by the illuminati. And people say christmas never goes out of fashion, so a christmas tin foil hat it is.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 13, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> It's just Johan Liebert reflecting on the saltyness of the temps.
> It means that even a genius serial killer has time to contemplate the world around him, while sipping some good yet salty coffee.
> Of course if you are going to reflect, you shouldn't forget your tin foil hat, that way you can be sure those reflections are yours, and not waved to your brain by the illuminati. And people say christmas never goes out of fashion, so a christmas tin foil hat it is.


I never realized it was Johan in your avi, that hat really threw me off and I have always thought he looked familiar


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 13, 2018)

My prized possession.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 13, 2018)

I am average human female. Nothing unusual or suspicious. It is of present day. Present time.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 13, 2018)

This phone calendar wallpaper @hizake on twitter made, following the Octo Expansion for Splatoon 2.





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



osaka35 said:


> I am average human female. Nothing unusual or suspicious. It is of present day. Present time.


You can't fool me, LAIN OF THE WIRED! =^.^=


----------



## T-hug (Apr 13, 2018)

Mine is from my favourite movie.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 13, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Mine is from my favourite movie.


I low-key always wanted to ask you... LOL!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2018)

My avatar is my fursona, Lilith Valentine, dressed as Mei wearing a virgin killer. Art was done by @Bubsy Bobcat


----------



## Greymane (Apr 13, 2018)

Mine is just twilight sparkle being crazy.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Apr 13, 2018)

Mines Reggae Shark:


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 13, 2018)

mine is my fiction love, Leon magnus from a jrpg called tales of destiny , ofc the game is my most favorite game.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> mine is my fiction love, Leon magnus from a jrpg called tales of destiny , ofc the game is my most favorite game.


Damn, Why Leon... Why...

Still, I prefer the Rutee side of the family.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 13, 2018)

InsaneNutter said:


> Mines Reggae Shark:


i actually randomly saw the reggae shark videos on yt some days ago and i was like "there's this temper Who used this shark as his avatar" i love sharks and i love that reggae shark, he look high af XD




sarkwalvein said:


> Damn, Why Leon... Why...
> 
> Still, I prefer the Rutee side of the family.


i love rutee too, heck i love all the destiny cast.
but I'm abit too much into leon XD


----------



## InsaneNutter (Apr 13, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> i actually randomly saw the reggae shark videos on yt some days ago and i was like "there's this temper Who used this shark as his avatar" i love sharks and i love that reggae shark, he look high af XD



Haha I love sharks too, when I discovered the Reggae Shark he had to be my new avatar.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 13, 2018)

Giovanni the Pokemon criminal organization CEO/Leader of Team Rainbow Rocket. I took it from Google, put it in paint.net, made the rainbow in the R less dull and some other modifications. Mewtwo was giving out Luigi hats so I ordered him to give me one. And that's it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2018)

Draco Centauros from Puyo Puyo Sun, with added ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃ effects. 

Why? Because I'm a fucking weeb.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 13, 2018)

Mines the clown from SS13, with Cupheads head badly placed on his head. I also have one with the Mask of the Father on his head as well, and then just the plain ol' clown that I occasionally switch between.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 13, 2018)

I change avatars way too often
Right now it's a Kingdom Hearts Chain of Memories (GBA) map card I had to assemble myself via a sprite sheet


----------



## SkylarTheNerd (Apr 13, 2018)

Skull Knight with a beherit. I love Berserk


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 13, 2018)

Jayro said:


> This phone calendar wallpaper @hizake on twitter made, following the Octo Expansion for Splatoon 2.
> 
> View attachment 120401
> 
> ...


I actually thought for a second that it was Tumblr user Ava-riel, they have similar (but definitely not identical) artstyles


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 13, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Mine is from my favourite movie.


Looks like a good movie. I always thought it was Les Claypool.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2018)

Midna, cause she's pretty rad.


----------



## Oleboy555 (Apr 13, 2018)

Aperture Science logo in the style of a 3DS bootrom error


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Used to have a fursona, but changed it back to Sonic both as a homage to my old name being a reference to Sonic CD, and the fact that I've started to grow sick of my 'sona.


oh, I thought it was just a bunch of eevees
eevee, ceedee......


----------



## Stephano (Apr 13, 2018)

Mine is a picture of my dog Charlie who passed away last summer. She died due to congenital heart failure. I've promised myself I will never changed my avatar or change my custom title. I want to remember her as long as I can.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 13, 2018)

Muppet armadillo.


----------



## Dmafra (Apr 13, 2018)

Capiroto


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 13, 2018)

In 4th year of university, I ended up purchasing a full Slenderman costume.  (Clip-on tie, see-through hood, suit jacket, and pants, and white polo shirt.)  I wore it the week of Halloween!  (And I scared the crap out of one of the students, she was walking out of the cafeteria and she screamed and ran off...)

The photo was taken by a friend and she even added the static.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 13, 2018)

Bouken red in a funny outfit (?)
I was without ideas lol


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 13, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> oh, I thought it was just a bunch of eevees
> eevee, ceedee......


At one point, yeah.


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 13, 2018)

Creepie Creecher that's scuba diving, simple as that


----------



## TheTrueDream42 (Apr 13, 2018)

https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Totodile_(Pokémon)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2018)

Stocke, main protagonist of Radiant Historia.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 13, 2018)

Oleboy555 said:


> Aperture Science logo in the style of a 3DS bootrom error


That's awesome.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Usually either a Weedle ('cause Weedle's are the best) or a V in the style of a lightning bolt, to symbolize my Pokemon team, Team Voltage.


----------



## VzUh (Apr 13, 2018)

mine is a fully equiped diver unicorn, taken from that narwhals video from the internet good times


----------



## Searinox (Apr 13, 2018)

Mine is NSFW lol.


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 13, 2018)

Mine is a homeless guy fused with an alcoholic Pikachu fused with the vengeful spirit of an eraser.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 13, 2018)

GameSystem said:


> Mine is a homeless guy fused with an alcoholic Pikachu fused with the vengeful spirit of an eraser.


That's not disturbing at all...


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 13, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Used to have a fursona, but changed it back to Sonic both as a homage to my old name being a reference to Sonic CD, and the fact that I've started to grow sick of my 'sona.


I liked your older Wolf-with-headphones avatar.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2018)

GameSystem said:


> Mine is a homeless guy fused with an alcoholic Pikachu fused with the vengeful spirit of an eraser.View attachment 120423


Looks like a parody of an SMT demon.


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 13, 2018)

My Avatar is my Waifu Asuka (Senran Kagura)


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 13, 2018)

My avatar is the emblem of a well organized corporation who just want the best for our planet.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't remember where I found this. Probably on DeviantArt or similar.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 13, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> My avatar is the emblem of a well organized corporation who just want the best for our planet.


Looks like an umbrella.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 13, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Looks like an umbrella.





Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Spoiler


*whispers*

cooooorpooooooraaaaaaatioooooooon


----------



## Jayenkai (Apr 13, 2018)

Just updated mine for the first time since about 2011!
It is what it is!


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2018)

Mine is kinda neat. I clipped the image from 0:18s into this video, the opening for the Persona 4 animation. Then, I trimmed all the yellow, and instead made it the same orange as my Reporter banner. After that, I redid the shadow effect in GIMP, and bam! Avatar.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 14, 2018)

My avatar originates from a birthday artwork made by Nightmargin on Twitter for the one-year anniversery of Hyper Light Drifter's kickstarter.


Spoiler: Original Artwork











I messed with it a little bit to make it more forum-y, and ended up with what I've been using for almost my entire time here.





After making this revision, I ended up making small variants over time for GBATemp fads and irl holidays, here are all the variations I have up to this point



Spoiler: Avatar Variants



Valentine's Day





Easter





Thanksgiving





Tempsgiving





Luigi Odyssey Cap (My current avatar)





GBATemp Cap (Haven't used this one yet, I like the Luigi cap)







I like to switch between these avatars according to their holidays or relevance, honestly I would have made a St. Patrick's Day variant if I remembered (Next year maybe). Eventually I might switch to the GBATemp Cap variant, but for now I'm content with the Luigi Odyssey Cap.


----------



## oji (Apr 14, 2018)

Mine is the little gray wolf from the Tale of Tales animation


----------



## Termer (Apr 14, 2018)

An older version of my logo, about the third iteration. It also has a hat from an older avatar hat thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2018)

My avatar is a man by the name of Terry A Davis in his youth.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 14, 2018)

the base of my avatar is a very poorly drawn vinsclone based off of the flash, with some other avy trends slapped on top. I WILL BECOME THE ULTIMATE AVY MEME COLLECTOR!


----------



## koim (Apr 14, 2018)

Yoda. With a scarf so he doesn't catch a cold ^^
A long time ago (i.e. a bit after the prelogy was out) in a galaxy not so far away, the local movie theater had life size statues of some star wars characters. I don't know how Yoda ended up with that scarf, but I took a pic since it was funny.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Apr 14, 2018)

The image i use is one that i made, i got the idea from some other online images that i cannot find at the moment.


----------



## annson24 (Apr 14, 2018)

Link drawn by ross from ross draws. But I changed the color of his shirt to his classic shirt color.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 14, 2018)

My pimped out 2ds baby!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 14, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> My avatar originates from a birthday artwork made by Nightmargin on Twitter for the one-year anniversery of Hyper Light Drifter's kickstarter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Artwork
> ...


I love the thanksgiving edition!


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 14, 2018)

it’s a picture of bowser from Mario Teaches Typing 2


----------



## BEACHBUM (Apr 14, 2018)

Mine is a mighty damn fine picture of myself if I do say so  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°), and I know you didn't ask but here are my _personal_ photos of myself also:


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2018)

My current one is a collage of a few elements from games (or game series) that I like. And with an I superimposed of course. 

Base: 花と太陽と雨と (Flower, Sun and Rain)





Link from BOTW in the top left:





Pyramid Head from Silent Hill 2 on the bottom left:





and Goemon from the Ganbare Goemon series on the bottom right:


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 14, 2018)

Mine has always been this


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 14, 2018)

My shadow on some ground in the countryside of Muenchen, what else?

Since a few weeks, I've digitally edited on top of the shoulder my favorite Pokemon (longer story available on request)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 14, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> My shadow on some ground in the countryside of Muenchen, what else?
> 
> Since a few weeks, I've digitally edited on top of the shoulder my favorite Pokemon (longer story available on request)


I always thought it was the shadow of someone cosplaying Mugen from Samurai Champloo. No idea why.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 15, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I always thought it was the shadow of someone cosplaying Mugen from Samurai Champloo. No idea why.


That's awfully specific.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Apr 15, 2018)

Well my avatar is a photo of me. Was a joke photo I took. Here's the uncropped version. Not much to explain here. Blacked out person in monitor for privacy reason, but otherwise unmodified photo besides that. 







I've been using this avatar for a few years now. The one previous to this was this one:



 

I don't think I have the original photo to that one anymore. Was originally taken with a s**ty vivitar camera from Wal-Mart. This photo is really old. I don't recall the exact year. 2008 maybe? And yes like last one this is also a photo of me. 

Some have said it looked like the main character from Breaking Bad...But I took this photo before that show even existed. 

My sister was still in high school at the time and one of her electives was theatre. She had that hat and I had the idea to put it on + my sunglasses. 

I still have that as an avatar on a few forums where I still go by the user name Tankerbot. But otherwise using my current one most other places.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2018)

My profile pic may look silly, but it actually has a lot of meaning. On the left, you will see Mario in gold and white overalls. Mario is one of the greatest video game characters ever created and he will always be there. His overalls are a reference to Super Mario Bros Z, a fan series that I have loved ever since first watching it. On the right, is a character. The character will change, because it's supposed to represent what I'm addicted to. The current character is _Kirby_. Star Allies has really "sucked" me in! The last character was a bunch of Tetriminos from _Tetris_!

Here's a bunch of versions of it:

https://ibb.co/hAxJGn

https://ibb.co/n9osbn


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 16, 2018)

Updated OP to reflect slightly modified avatar.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 16, 2018)

Apache Thunder said:


> Well my avatar is a photo of me. Was a joke photo I took. Here's the uncropped version. Not much to explain here. Blacked out person in monitor for privacy reason, but otherwise unmodified photo besides that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know your robz8 I got the papers to prove it!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 16, 2018)

I am Cat Noir!


----------



## exangel (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm Edea from FFVIII


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (Apr 16, 2018)

Mine originated from when I worked at a call center. It perfectly described how I felt after a day of dealing with all the stupid in the world.


----------



## Lucar (Apr 16, 2018)

is a fert

the end


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 17, 2018)

Yeezus with a Supreme/Louis Vuitton background.


----------



## d0k3 (Apr 19, 2018)

My avatar is the playable character from "Legend of Princess", one of the best Zelda freeware tributes ever made. You should also check out Konjak's other games, it's totally worth it.

As for why I chose it, well, I'm a big Zelda fan. I've actually 100%ed all of the main series, starting with Legend of Zelda on the NES, and not leaving out obscure stuff like the BS Zeldas. Granted, those Tingle games, Triforce Heroes and 4 Swords didn't hit the mark for me, and I have only played everything up to and not including the Wii (Skyward Sword) yet.

Just choosing Link as my avatar would be cheap, though, right?


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Apr 19, 2018)

I found this picture is a telegram chat I was in. I thought it was funny (if you get the reference). Plus, it kinda looks like me


----------



## Chary (Apr 19, 2018)

Wayback shows that as my first avatar I had on the site. Made it more obvious those days to see why my name was Chary. 






Changed it to this when I made contributor. 

My current one is the same character as then, Naoto, from Persona 4.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> Naoto, from Persona 4.


The best character in Persona 4, might I add.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 19, 2018)

My avatar is a real life lego head but with shitty jpeg compression.


----------



## zoogie (Apr 19, 2018)

I like cats so I googled "funny cat pics" and this is the best result that showed up (in my lousy opinion).
Pretty typical avatar story I presume: think of an interest, google interest, upload interest.jpg, profit.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 19, 2018)

zoogie said:


> I like cats so I googled "funny cat pics" and this is the best result that showed up (in my lousy opinion).
> Pretty typical avatar story I presume: think of an interest, google interest, upload interest.jpg, profit.


----------



## DKB (Apr 19, 2018)

Final boss from Starbound, The Ruin. Mine changes all the damn time though..


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 19, 2018)

It's my axolotl/dragon/reptile oc (donut steel pls thx) thingy getting lewd


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 25, 2018)

I recently changed mine, so here's my new one. If you couldn't tell, it's Mega Mewtwo Y.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Apr 25, 2018)

Some art by Mike Wrobel that I thought looked cool like 5 years ago and been using it for everything.


----------



## Matthe815 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mine is literally just a picture of Yu Narukami that I found off Google.


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 26, 2018)

My avatar was just the Mario Bros box art, then the sword was added in, then the hat. I changed my avatar to badeline from Celeste for a while, then changed it back


----------



## HamBone41801 (Apr 26, 2018)

just the fairy tale logo... I did have something planed for when I changed my username, but it turns out I'm too well known to have it changed...


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Apr 26, 2018)

elekid, but with sunglasses. I like elekid but i didn't want just a stock picture, and this is the first thing i thought of to add


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 26, 2018)

I drew this to express my overwhelming satisfaction with a series of jokes employed in a manga something like 6 years ago. I don't remember the manga at all, but this is basically the only thing I've drawn that's even a remote facsimile of me, so I use it places.


Spoiler


----------



## tomman321 (Apr 26, 2018)

Mine is Tomoko Kuroki from Watamote (as a Lakitu drawn by @PinkieOats on Twitter). I use her as my avi pretty much everywhere.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 26, 2018)

Meteor7 said:


> I drew this to express my overwhelming satisfaction with a series of jokes employed in a manga something like 6 years ago. I don't remember the manga at all, but this is basically the only thing I've drawn that's even a remote facsimile of me, so I use it places.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And we still don't know where that thumb goes


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 26, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The best character in Persona 4, might I add.


i vote kanji for best <3


----------



## hiroakihsu (Apr 26, 2018)

Shinji Ikari from Evangelion since that series has had a big influence on me...I haven't changed my avatar pic since I first became a member here (since 2003) BTW.


----------



## supersega (Apr 27, 2018)

My pride, joy, and pain in the arse PS2 Test unit. Burnt through 3 lasers so far, but man, its a trooper when it works.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 27, 2018)

_*Anime*_


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2018)

Lilith dressed a Team Skull Grunt. I love Team Skull, especially their outfits, so of course I needed a Lilith commission of her dressed as a Grunt. This one is part of a series of images that I had commissioned @rouge2t7 to draw!


----------



## vinstage (Apr 28, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> _*Anime*_


weeb


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 28, 2018)

vinstage said:


> weeb


Wow r u a real gril???


----------



## vinstage (Apr 28, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Wow r u a real gril???


trap grils don't exist on the internet


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 28, 2018)

vinstage said:


> trap grils don't exist on the internet


I dont care if you have a peen ur hot


----------



## Haamu (Apr 28, 2018)

A Zorua with Levitate? I honestly don't even know.


----------



## snails1221 (May 1, 2018)

Don from taiko no tatsujin, I've been meaning to update it to this.





(sun microsystems logo)


----------



## Xathya (May 4, 2018)

my avatar is boy geting tungs sucket by gexos!
with friend knuckle by side to protect 

also lugi hats to make sure to help the luigi brother of mario for spotlights!!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 5, 2018)

Updated OP to reflect new avatar. @VinsCool - what's your new avatar?


----------



## XanLoves (May 5, 2018)

It's my face, probably in 2009 when I joined. I'm almost certain I applied a couple of photoshop filters on there, I'm not THAT white.


----------



## DaFixer (May 5, 2018)

Just found it on a Google search one day, that's all


----------



## antiNT (May 5, 2018)

Aiden Frost from Inazuma Eleven


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 5, 2018)

Now mine is a panel of Alisa Bosconovitch from Tekken 7, which I edited to remove the background


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2018)

My new avatar is a drawing of myself.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 7, 2018)

Wow, another evolution of my avatar! soon I'll hit the max image limit for the OP


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2018)

I updated my avatar! This time it's Lilith in her bikini! This was a sketch my girlfriend drew while practicing drawing furry characters.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)

Madeleine from Celeste with a smoking pipe and a fedora. i intend to customize it more.


----------



## FANDROID_SWIMBOIS (May 16, 2018)

a random swimmerboy with the face of mthrnite ()


----------



## Seriel (May 16, 2018)

Mitsuha Miyamizu
(assuming cache has updated, i changed recently)


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Mitsuha Miyamizu
> (asssuming cache has updated, i changed recently)


Yeah. It's Mitsuha on my phone.


----------



## Momoyo (May 27, 2018)

Just my default avatar when I got here. To commemorate the day I become a member.


----------



## tenkai (May 29, 2018)

Manfred von Karma from Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.


----------



## Navonod (May 29, 2018)

Obviously it's Luigi and Yoshi.


----------



## Xathya (Jun 1, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Obviously it's Luigi and Yoshi.


isnt the bauz on the arms???


----------



## PuNKeMoN (Jun 1, 2018)

Mine is a parody of the album title Nevermind the Bullocks, Here's the Sex Pistols. Mario and Princess Peach depicted as the notorious Sid & Nancy. Art by butcherbilly.
It is also a T-shirt I own.


----------



## Bitchplease (Jun 1, 2018)

do i really have to explain?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Mine currently is from the Spiderman Manga. I don't know much about it. I thought it originated in China, but I don't think that is right anymore. I don't know why I just wanted a change of pace from the beloved 60s spiderman. I will go back to them. But I wanted to join the ranks of the manga avatar squad for a bit.


----------



## Xathya (Jun 1, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Mine currently is from the Spiderman Manga. I don't know much about it. I thought it originated in China, but I don't think that is right anymore. I don't know why I just wanted a change of pace from the beloved 60s spiderman. I will go back to them. But I wanted to join the ranks of the manga avatar squad for a bit.
> View attachment 127889


hi bortion how abots insteds join master of knuckle avaters??

lok i fond one that fit us: https://www.absoluteanime.com/sonic_the_hedgehog/knuckles.jpg


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Mine currently is from the Spiderman Manga. I don't know much about it. I thought it originated in China, but I don't think that is right anymore. I don't know why I just wanted a change of pace from the beloved 60s spiderman. I will go back to them. But I wanted to join the ranks of the manga avatar squad for a bit.
> View attachment 127889


Reminds me of a collection of volumes from the Bat-Manga (manga adaption of 60s Batman) that I found in Barnes & Noble one day. Apparently, they had come up with entirely new villains for Batman and Robin to fight in the manga, as opposed to just recycling the Joker and the Penguin. It was pretty neat. I guess I shouldn't be surprised Spider-Man got the same treatment.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 1, 2018)

https://liang-xing.deviantart.com/art/D-va-s-daily-life-742052106


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 2, 2018)

Close-up of All Might. and before that, it was the Cyborg featured in the song Set Free from Cytus.


----------



## Minox (Jun 2, 2018)

Green Yosumin from よすみん


----------



## Keirrison (Jun 3, 2018)

It's supposed to be a Leviathan


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 13, 2018)

Heh, let’s try to get all the staff in here!


----------



## Aldoria (Jun 13, 2018)

Katakuri from One Piece lol


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 20, 2018)

Time Gate + Mirror Universe combadge


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2018)

Mine is a skull.
It represents the mortality of those who consider themselves humans.
I'm another kind of being. I'm not human, nor extraterrestrial. But even when I look just like you -so called humans- I am different than the rest of you guys.
So my avatar means exactly this:
- I'm not human (thus the green to white gradient)
- But I look like you humans, even though I do not belong to your race.

Truth is that, what separates ME from the rest of you, is that I have certain skills. 
I, for instance, have the skill of not fitting in any table or seat. 
I'm way too tall for public transport.
I can't even fit on most of the toilets I've crapped into.

This avatar represents the struggle of US, the tall people who has to deal with everyday challenges, like, not fitting in your bed, or attempting to shower, but you get the shower blocked by your forehead... or even finding fucking pants to wear.

I am, I was.

LOL LOL LOL LOL
I just like schullz. 
But what I said about me struggling with my stature in this world designed for people smaller than 5'0'' is completely true.
Right now I'm naked... and dirty... 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



caitsith2 said:


> View attachment 120395
> 
> Umi Ryuuzaki, drawn for me by Twitch streamer AnimatedHero92. It was originally black and white, and I applied some coloring myself to it.


Whoever drew this should work in his proportions.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 21, 2018)

Johnton said:


> Mine is a skull.
> It represents the mortality of those who consider themselves humans.
> I'm another kind of being. I'm not human, nor extraterrestrial. But even when I look just like you -so called humans- I am different than the rest of you guys.
> So my avatar means exactly this:
> ...


Heh, I have the opposite problem. I’m really short, so sometimes I can’t reach stuff, like urinals or sinks.


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 21, 2018)

my Avatar now is Purpleheart (Hyperdimension Neptunia)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Mine currently is from the Spiderman Manga. I don't know much about it. I thought it originated in China, but I don't think that is right anymore. I don't know why I just wanted a change of pace from the beloved 60s spiderman. I will go back to them. But I wanted to join the ranks of the manga avatar squad for a bit.
> View attachment 127889


I did a quick reverse google search and got this
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man:_The_Manga

My current avatar is Lilith dressed as my D&D character, Azsil. Azsil was my vishkanya rogue that I decided had evolved from a komodo dragon because she's always drooling and her drool is poisonous. This is also why she's always a wearing a mask to protect others around her.
   
(She was the tallest female on the team, which my girlfriend thought was funny because I was the shorted in the group. So she drew the first picture in reference to this fact.)
The actual picture of Lilith was started by girlfriend, but she never got to finish it because she had to sell her drawing tablet. It was later finished by @VinsCool and has been one of my most regularly used images of Lilith since then.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 25, 2018)

Do I really have to say who is this girl?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 25, 2018)

Asia81 said:


> Do I really have to say who is this girl?


Yes, never seen her before.


----------



## Undi (Jun 25, 2018)

Neku.
With TRXSH mask.
Glitchy.
Made by a friend.



Asia81 said:


> Do I really have to say who is this girl?



Hi Asia!


----------



## djnate27 (Jun 25, 2018)

Mine is a funny line from the movie 'Liar Liar'. It's self explanatory.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2018)

WOOOmIE FOREVER


----------



## plasturion (Jun 25, 2018)

mine is just a squirrel from most of random images of google graphic.
Why squirrel? Let's say this animal is very intrigue to me.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 25, 2018)

Undi said:


> Neku.
> With TRXSH mask.
> Glitchy.
> Made by a friend.
> ...


Who are you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SirNapkin1334 said:


> Yes, never seen her before.



Rem, the best oni-girl


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 27, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Mine currently is from the Spiderman Manga. I don't know much about it. I thought it originated in China, but I don't think that is right anymore. I don't know why I just wanted a change of pace from the beloved 60s spiderman. I will go back to them. But I wanted to join the ranks of the manga avatar squad for a bit.
> View attachment 127889


It’s a Spider MANga!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2018)

My avatar is still that furry cat girl.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 27, 2018)

So I lost a bet and now I have to keep my avatar as an image of Rainbow Dash from My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic until Pokemon Let's Go Pikachu and Eevee are released for the Nintendo Switch. Of course, I can change it to another image of Dash whenever I feel like it. Fucking hell.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 27, 2018)

My avatar comes from here: http://www.good-feel.co.jp/about/index.html

Good-Feel is a company who made games like Yoshi's Woolly World and Kirby's Epic Yarn, and they're working on the new Yoshi game for the Switch we still don't know a lot about right now.

Apparently the name of the character in the center is called "G-Bit" and they call these "digital gnomes" (wtf?). They even have a page on their site about them. (Someone used Inspect Element to make this.) Before I settled on this avatar, I used 2 of the other ones that I found on their site. 

I don't want to sound like I'm bragging, but some people have told me it's cute (I don't think it's necessarily cute) and they like it, and every now and then someone asks where my avatar comes from. I've had this avatar for at least a year and a half, and never found anything else better to replace it with (except this as a joke).


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 27, 2018)

Larsenv said:


> I don't want to sound like I'm bragging, but some people have told me it's cute (I don't think it's necessarily cute) and they like it, and every now and then someone asks where my avatar comes from. I've had this avatar for at least a year and a half, and never found anything else better to replace it with (except this as a joke).


If you can't see how cute your avatar is, you must be legally blind. /s


----------



## Ronhero (Jul 2, 2018)

Old 90's punk band that i saw a few times when i lived in Philly.


----------



## Chary (Jul 3, 2018)

Bit of a wilder change up for me. Still wondering if I'm going to keep this or change back at the end of the day. 

Kokichi Ouma from Danganronpa V3.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 3, 2018)

A massive spoiler. @Chary who the heck are you? I'm telling @Costello on you!


----------



## Deleted member 453882 (Jul 3, 2018)

It's My initials in Avant G Bold


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 3, 2018)

Right now it's a cropped image from a meme. A kid with an unsettling Barney behind him.


----------



## MrLucariox (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine is just Mega Lucario.


----------



## Essometer (Jul 4, 2018)

I just like these little ghost dudes. Always happy.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 4, 2018)

It's a picture Hizake made on twitter:
*https://mobile.twitter.com/hizake/status/1002538294846996480/photo/1*

I just cropped it and intensified the colors and saturation to make the reds pop.
Here's the original:


----------

